# Neve Serra do Reboredo - Fevereiro 2006



## tomalino (23 Out 2006 às 21:01)

Olá a todos 
Para os malucos da neve, cá vai a minha reportagem da queda de neve na Serra do Reboredo (920m), em Fevereiro de 2006...

A Serra ao fundo, já com neve 





A subida...

















E agora, a floresta branca 





















Para finalizar:





Espero que gostem 

Abraço
Tomalino


----------



## LUPER (23 Out 2006 às 21:12)

Lindas fotos, a neve faz umas paisagens espetaculares.


----------



## tomalino (23 Out 2006 às 21:13)

*Re: NeveFevereiro06*

Já agora, ponho também duas fotos que tirei na Serra da Estrela, uns dias depois:


----------



## Dan (23 Out 2006 às 22:00)

Bonitas imagens  

Já conhecia a Serra do Reboredo mas nunca a tinha visto assim branca


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Out 2006 às 22:10)

tomalino disse:


> Olá a todos
> Para os malucos da neve, cá vai a minha reportagem da queda de neve na Serra do Reboredo (920m), em Fevereiro de 2006...
> 
> 
> ...



Alguém me chamou!!   

Tu com fotos destas e não te acusavas isso dá quase direito a prisão!  

Um espectáculo!  Nevou a partir de que altitude? 500/600 m ou mais!??

Adorei cada uma delas, uma excelente reportagem passo a passo, como é da praxe. Mas as que mais me enchem a alma são estas duas! A primeira pelo predomínio da imaculada brancura e a segunda pelo clássico que sempre é ver um pinheiro bem carregado de neve.  

Conta lá como foi o dia, que temp. fazia, quanto tempo terá nevado, quantidade que caiu, etc.
Já sabes vieste ao local certo para ser chateado!   

Se tiveres mais posta, que nós agradecemos!


----------



## Zoelae (23 Out 2006 às 23:06)

Que imagens tão espectaculares! Isto é PORTUGALLLLLLLLLLL?, é claro que sim...a mania de ir lá para fora e temos cá regiões tão belas, especialmente com neve.


Desculpem, mas esta é a serra do Reboredo k eu estou a pensar, a de perto de Torre de Moncorvo, em pleno Nordeste?
Não imaginava essa serra com tal vegetação pois nem é mto alta, faz-me lembrar as Serras da Coroa e da Nogueira tb em por lá


Viva o Nordesteeee


----------



## Rog (23 Out 2006 às 23:32)

Boas fotos, dessas dúvido que eu alguma vez possa fazer por cá... Também cai neve, mas é só nos picos mais altos, lugar onde só existe vegetação rasteira, nada de coníferas ou caducifólias como nessas fotos...


----------



## Minho (24 Out 2006 às 00:29)

Lindíssimas as fotos! Na categoria de fotos de neve para mim são das mais bonitas que estão aqui no forum.....

Thanx Tomalino


----------



## Bruno Campos (24 Out 2006 às 08:31)

Brutal!!!!  
Grandes fotos, excelente registo!!!


----------



## dj_alex (24 Out 2006 às 10:27)

Boas fotos Tomás   

Estas ainda não me tinhas mostrado...não acho nada bem


----------



## Fil (24 Out 2006 às 16:46)

Belissimas fotos Tomalino, é disto que o pessoal gosta!


----------



## tomalino (24 Out 2006 às 18:34)

Desde já,obrigado pelos elogios 
Vou tentar responder ao Kim...A neve caiu algures em Fevereiro, já não me lembro do dia. Começou a cair ao fim da tarde a partir dos 700 metros e a cota foi descendo ao longo da noite. Chegou a nevar em Moncorvo, a 400 metros, mas não pegou  Deve ter nevado durante umas 4 ou 5 horas, sem grande intensidade. As fotos foram tiradas na manhã seguinte, ainda consegui apanhar o último aguaceiro de neve Depois o céu ficou practicamente limpo e ao fim do dia a neve já tinha derretido toda 
Ah, a temperatura, em Moncorvo, estava á volta dos 3 ou 4ºC ao fim da tarde. Deve ter descido aos 2ºC durante a noite.


----------



## kimcarvalho (26 Out 2006 às 11:41)

tomalino disse:


> Desde já,obrigado pelos elogios
> Vou tentar responder ao Kim...A neve caiu algures em Fevereiro, já não me lembro do dia. Começou a cair ao fim da tarde a partir dos 700 metros e a cota foi descendo ao longo da noite. Chegou a nevar em Moncorvo, a 400 metros, mas não pegou  Deve ter nevado durante umas 4 ou 5 horas, sem grande intensidade. As fotos foram tiradas na manhã seguinte, ainda consegui apanhar o último aguaceiro de neve Depois o céu ficou practicamente limpo e ao fim do dia a neve já tinha derretido toda
> Ah, a temperatura, em Moncorvo, estava á volta dos 3 ou 4ºC ao fim da tarde. Deve ter descido aos 2ºC durante a noite.



Muito obrigado pelo teu relato!  
Ai é normal nevar todos o anos? Ou já foi mais?


----------



## tomalino (27 Out 2006 às 11:32)

A partir dos 600 metros é normal nevar todos anos. Em moncorvo neva de 3 em 3, em média. Os mais velhos dizem que nevava mais antigamente, mas eu não noto grande diferença


----------



## kimcarvalho (27 Out 2006 às 13:36)

tomalino disse:


> A partir dos 600 metros é normal nevar todos anos. Em moncorvo neva de 3 em 3, em média. Os mais velhos dizem que nevava mais antigamente, mas eu não noto grande diferença



É bom sinal, será por não seres muito velho!


----------

